# Athletic guy who has let himself go



## there_there (Sep 18, 2006)

I was always very cut - 6'2", 185-190 lbs (see the pic on the left from the fall of 2004)

The pic on the right was taken today - i was a little surprised at how much i've let myself go....thought some of the ladies on here might enjoy seeing it 

what do you think? Should i get back to where i was, or continue the current trend?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2006)

there_there said:


> I was always very cut - 6'2", 185-190 lbs (see the pic on the left from the fall of 2004)
> 
> The pic on the right was taken today - i was a little surprised at how much i've let myself go....thought some of the ladies on here might enjoy seeing it
> 
> what do you think? Should i get back to where i was, or continue the current trend?



*
hmm...thats my *FAVORITE FANTASY* Of all..meeting a cut stud like you and feeding him to oblivion...watching his abs..melt away and get covered by a very very sexy BEACH BALL GUT...neeed i say anymore <winK WINK>* :smitten:


----------



## there_there (Sep 18, 2006)

thank you 

you're in luck, because i just went out and bought enough junk food to stuff myself silly for the rest of this week....going to see how much damage i can do, and whether i like it 


updates to come


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2006)

there_there said:


> thank you
> 
> you're in luck, because i just went out and bought enough junk food to stuff myself silly for the rest of this week....going to see how much damage i can do, and whether i like it
> 
> ...





*U TEASE : < i want to play that game with you ..and see how far we can push your limits STOMPING FEET *


----------



## there_there (Sep 18, 2006)

here's what i bought:

3 packages of double stuff oreos
2 packages of soft batch cookies
4 cartons of ben and jerry's c-chip cookie dough
4 2 liters of coke
2 bags of reeses peanut butter cups
4 packages of twinkies
4 packages of king dongs

and one bag of combos for good measure 

plus the pizza im about to order


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2006)

there_there said:


> here's what i bought:
> 
> 3 packages of double stuff oreos
> 2 packages of soft batch cookies
> ...


*

hmmm wondering what else you are gonna eat for regular meals...perhaps some trips to dennys for a few grand slams....some fast food runs....? it all sounds divine..and will look so much better outta the wrappers / contatiners..INSIDE YOUR HEAVENLY GROWING boDY* :kiss2:


----------



## there_there (Sep 18, 2006)

here's a quick shot after eating a dozen double stuffs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2006)

there_there said:


> here's a quick shot after eating a dozen double stuffs




*you have along way to go baby..but this FA..personally loves seeing a fine specimen like yourself gain his first 50 # ...very hot ...muahhhhhhhhh*


----------



## there_there (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah i know, its early 

from looking at those shots, what woudl you guess i have gained?


----------



## MickeyFFA (Sep 18, 2006)

mmmm...definetly continue the current trend. Like HDANGEL, I love to see a guy gain his first fifty pounds, its so sexy. I'd have to guess...maybe 20 pounds, however much it looks so hott.


----------



## there_there (Sep 19, 2006)

i took those pics down because there really isn't enough of a comparison yet.....but after my plan for this week, i should hopefully have something better to show in the near future


----------



## there_there (Sep 20, 2006)

still a long way to go, but here's how the week is going


----------



## tankgirl (Sep 23, 2006)

.....You say there are pics? Where???!!??
I want to see....
^.^
~Mel


----------



## matromaq (Oct 7, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> .....You say there are pics? Where???!!??
> I want to see....
> ^.^
> ~Mel



they are in hiding it seems.


----------



## there_there (Oct 7, 2006)

cuz i have to admit, i really liked looking like that (cut) - but then there's always been the side of me that was intrigued with the idea of letting myself go......

here's a comparison shot from the peak of my "stuffing" activities....i probably gained 10 lbs, but i've just been in a holding pattern ever since.....

its funny though - i figured i'd run straight back to the gym, but now i'm having trouble dragging myself off the couch and getting started - so the belly remains......it appears that i got what i wished for


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 7, 2006)

there_there said:


> cuz i have to admit, i really liked looking like that (cut) - but then there's always been the side of me that was intrigued with the idea of letting myself go......
> 
> here's a comparison shot from the peak of my "stuffing" activities....i probably gained 10 lbs, but i've just been in a holding pattern ever since.....
> 
> its funny though - i figured i'd run straight back to the gym, but now i'm having trouble dragging myself off the couch and getting started - so the belly remains......it appears that i got what i wished for



I think u look good this way... I miss our chats


----------



## there_there (Oct 10, 2006)

i keep flip-flopping on this whole thing - i'll say to myself, "ok screw this....thats the last time you're stuffing yourself like that, you're getting back into shape". And i'll take a shower and shave my chest & stomach (like i used to when i was really cut), get out and look at myself and think, "its not that bad".

But then i reach down and feel that brand new, thick layer of flab covering my entire midsection.....reaching around my back.....and shake it, feeling it jiggle like crazy......and think about all the work its going to take to get back to where I was......and I put back on these super-tight jeans (which used to fit fine), and i get turned on again, and next thing I know, i'm on the couch shoveling down a pint of Ben & Jerry's 

didnt get that scale yet, but i will tomorrow night - here's a little mosaic of these tight pants

Either way, i'm rapidly approaching a tipping point here.....


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 12, 2006)

can I do a raspberry on that tummmy :eat2:


----------

